# Single wheel cart for hunting?



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wondering about fashioning a single wheel or double wheel cart that I could hook to a packgoat or two and I'd balance the rear end to carry game out of the woods. I'd have to lift it over logs, etc.. They make game carts with a center wheel and two handles on each end for two people to handle. I'm getting older and fatter and am looking for a means of extending my hunting range for elk and not have to bone out. I can get myself down and up these steep grades, but packing out is problematic. Would like to get the goats to provide the forward momentum. Slopes as steep as 45*. Maybe 2 wheels side by side so the cart would be self supporting.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hope this works...I've got this aluminum bicycle cart that I hook onto my mountain bike.

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa15 ... ure059.jpg

Why couldn't I make a harness attachment for it?

Carries loads like these.

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa15 ... ing103.jpg


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the same thought. Let me know how your experimentation turns out.


----------

